# Praise for WinMFS



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Chalk me up as another satisfied customer of WinMFS  I just upgraded my Toshiba RS-TX20 from the stock 120GB HD to a Seagate DB35 750GB HD. I followed the hardware upgrade instructions on Weaknees to remove the old HD, then connected both drives to the secondary IDE bus of my PC. I used WinMFS to select the original TiVo drive and did the following steps:


Ran Mfsinfo to get information about the original TiVo HD and saved it to a file
Did a Backup (truncated, no recordings) and saved it to the PC
Did Bootpage and Kernel backups (not required) and saved those to the PC
Ran Mfscopy to copy the TiVo system files and recordings to the new HD
Answered YES when asked if I wanted to utilize the additional space on the new HD
Ran Mfsinfo to get information about the new TiVo HD and saved it to a file
Ran MfsSupersize to utilize even more space on the HD
Ran Mfsinfo to get information about the Supersized TiVo HD and saved it to a file (I don't think it showed any physical difference)
Put the new HD in the TiVo and started it up
Success! The Recording Quality screen showed the following values:


Best Quality - 227 Hours
High Quality - 333 Hours
Medium Quality - 677 Hours
Basic Quality - 1017 Hours
Thanks to Spike for providing WinMFS and others for posting useful upgrade information.


----------



## chaz155 (Nov 4, 2003)

ditto. its an amazing tool. ty spike

C


----------

